# issues with pics



## rizer (Feb 22, 2009)

I try to post pics and I cant seem to. I know how to post pics but every time I go to imageshack to shrink a pic it wont re size,why? I use an IMAC. Is there another site I can do this ?


----------



## irishteabear (Feb 22, 2009)

I use photobucket.com  It's really easy to use and works great.  Try this tutorial. http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...237#post279237


----------



## darrin (Feb 22, 2009)

I use Photobucket as well.


----------



## werdwolf (Feb 22, 2009)

Me too

the tutorial is good


----------



## bassman (Feb 22, 2009)

I also use photobucket with no problems.  Make sure to resize to 640X480 and they fit nicely on the page.  Good luck.


----------



## morkdach (Feb 22, 2009)

what they said


----------



## pops6927 (Feb 22, 2009)

Yup, same here, works like a charm - I open SMF in one window and Photobucket acc't in a second window and load pics into photobucket, copy the last URL (4th one) and switch to my post in SMF and copy URL into it - it's that simple - and they appear!


----------



## flash (Feb 22, 2009)

Yes, no more than 800 x 600 or you will force members to have to scroll right to view the whole image. 
 A reasonalbe size signature is nice too


----------



## rsands (Feb 22, 2009)

Oops! I usually do a straight 1024 x 768. How do ya do the smaller pics (from PB) then when ya click on em they get bigger?


----------



## flash (Feb 22, 2009)

you can adjust your upload size in PB. Just look for the blue colored OPTIONS link in the UPLOAD area. Here you can set upload size.


----------



## desertfox59 (Feb 22, 2009)

I just now followed the tutorial for photobucket and it worked perfectly.  Thanks to whomever posted that.


----------

